# Problema speetch-dispatcher

## Meconiotronic

Ciao, a quanto pare ora kttsd si appoggia a questo programma, se non lo configuro non mi vede nessun oratore di festival.

Quando provo a configurare accade questo:

elvete meconiotronic # spd-conf 

Speech Dispatcher configuration tool

Do you want to setup a completely new configuration? [yes] :

>y

Do you want to create/setup a 'user' or 'system' configuration [user] :

>user

User configuration created in /root/.speech-dispatcher/conf

Configuring user settings for Speech Dispatcher

Default output module [espeak] :

>festival

Default language (two-letter iso language code like "en" or "cs") [en] :

>it

Default audio output method [alsa] :

>alsa

Default port [6561] :

>6561

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/spd-conf", line 6, in <module>

    import speechd_config

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/speechd_config/__init__.py", line 17, in <module>

    from config import *

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/speechd_config/config.py", line 989, in <module>

    main()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/speechd_config/config.py", line 976, in main

    configure.complete_config()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/speechd_config/config.py", line 888, in complete_config

    self.configure_basic_settings(type='user')

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/speechd_config/config.py", line 826, in configure_basic_settings

    "Port": self.port})

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/speechd_config/config.py", line 706, in options_substitute

    for line in fileinput.input(configfile, inplace=True, backup=".bak"):                                                                                                                      

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/fileinput.py", line 253, in next                                                                                                                                  

    line = self.readline()                                                                                                                                                                     

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/fileinput.py", line 322, in readline                                                                                                                              

    os.rename(self._filename, self._backupfilename)                                                                                                                                            

OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

Come utente invece di root subito un errore riguardo il fatto che non trova il modulo config.

Ho provato a settare python con eselect alla versione 3.1 e ricompilato speetch dispatcher ma nulla...

Grazie in anticipo per eventuali risposte

----------

## Meconiotronic

Nessuno ha mai avuto un problema simile in gentoo?

Mi chiedevo dato che è uscita la versione 0.7 se qualcuno sa dell'esistenza di una ebuild non ufficiale per questa versione

----------

## xdarma

 *Meconiotronic wrote:*   

> Nessuno ha mai avuto un problema simile in gentoo?

 

Quasi: speech-dispatcher components won't start, python error

I soliti metodi tipo revdep-rebuild, python-updater, eselect python qualcheccosa non hanno dato risultati?

----------

## Meconiotronic

 *xdarma wrote:*   

>  *Meconiotronic wrote:*   Nessuno ha mai avuto un problema simile in gentoo? 
> 
> Quasi: speech-dispatcher components won't start, python error
> 
> I soliti metodi tipo revdep-rebuild, python-updater, eselect python qualcheccosa non hanno dato risultati?

 

Macchè sai che ho fatto:

Ho scaricato un file di configurazione di speech dispatcher di un altra distro, avviavo speech-dispatcher -D così avevo il debug in un file in tmp che mi diceva che non riusciva a vedere le voci di festival allora ho preso il deb di ubuntu dell'ultima versione di festival-freebsoft-utils che perlopiù contiene file di configurazione di festival. li ho sostituiti con i miei e tutto parte senza errori kttsmgr mi vede gli oratori ne setto uno ma se provo a fargli dire qualcosa in inglese mi risponde a voce dicendo qualcosa relativo al controllare il file di configurazione di speech-dispatcher. La configurazione è ok ne festival ne spd riportano errori. 

Sempre più casini...

----------

